# WIP MIUI port (need some help)



## TreyM (Jun 9, 2011)

I do not have a Droid X, so I need some devs and end-users to help out. I need logcats for sure. And any input from devs is welcome. Posted below is a non-booting MIUI port attempt. It freezes @ M logo... Could someone take a look at it?

DroidX_MIUI-1.6.10-Test1


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Wish I could help..l would like to see this happen.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

is this using 2ndinit?

I usually test booting builds but I'll help however I can







haha

just let me know what needs to be done, my X is at disposal


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, I wish I could help but I just don't know enough. If it's worth teaching me a little something, I'm completely open to learning new things. Let me know!


----------



## DroidSloth (Jun 14, 2011)

How do I get the logcats if it isn't even booting? Let me know and I'll give it a whirl


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

DroidSloth said:


> How do I get the logcats if it isn't even booting? Let me know and I'll give it a whirl


yeah adb logcat wont start till its past the logo i thought i'll try it but dont know of a way to get the logcat.


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

adb -d logcat

got it


----------



## dtdlurch (Jun 15, 2011)

This would be wicked awesome. Will chip in any way that I can, but I'm still learning this stuff. Hopefully will be up to par soon and actually be able to do some good.


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you talked to cvpcs? He would probably be the first Guy to talk to about booting anything non moto in the x!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya this would deff be cool...but on the CVPCS route...doubtful hes got enuf on his plate as it is....but maybe down the road a bit


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah idk about getting help from him but im sure hed share his source, you might be able to get some of the 2nd init stuff figured out using the new 4.xxx cwm recovery i think it utilizes the 2nd init but i could be wrong about that


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

It seems to be stuck at the M due to attempts to register non-existent native references such as AssetManager.detachThemePath, .attachThemePath, .getBasePackageCount, .splitThemePackage, etc when initializing the Dalvik VM. I'd be happy to give you the full logcat over PM and possibly help out with the development for this port.

Edit: Manually smali'ing in the native references in framework.jar makes the errors disappear; yet more come up. I got to a point where it was looking for but missing android.server.BluetoothHidService (which indicates conflicting versions, since that's supposed to be in gingerbread), but I don't know enough about the inner-workings of Android to debug further; though I'm sure it's something to do with copying over a file from CM7.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Would installing this via the two available clockwork recoveries provide different results? I literally just installed version 4.0.0.5 and was thinking it may force new modifications to the system to utilize the 2ndinit? Just a wild guess...


----------



## TreyM (Jun 9, 2011)

A new test build. Still sticking @ M logo. Can someone check and see if the errors are the same?

DX MIUI Test 2


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

this is the logcat i was able to get. hope it helps

http://pastebin.com/Yzv4N1VZ


----------



## inter (Jun 7, 2011)

Just wanted to thank you for working on this Trey and look forward to following your progress.


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Super excited for this... fingers crossed

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

any progress??


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Don't know if this will help but I saw metiCkOne say on twitter he is working on this for the d2 you might want to hit him up he thinks he can get it to boot

Sent from a galaxy far far away........


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

this probably wont happen anytime soon since the dev here is going thru hard time? any other dev wanna take over


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish I knew how to help, because I would in a second. While I love my DX, I really miss Miui from my D1.


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

is there ANYTHING i can help with. i'm jealous after looking at all the youtube videos.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

No idea about dev, this is a question to anyone other then TreyM (ignore this)
I was curious if this tutorial applies, at all to the droid x?
If so, I'd imagine then all one would have to do is incorporate the 2ndinit technique to get it to boot...correct?

could it possibly be something as simple as using a different boot.img or recovery.img
i'm trying to learn the process of porting for future use
If anyone has a tutorial or any useful info, please PM me


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

i'll take a look at this i have no idea what i'm doing but i'll give it a try lol.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> No idea about dev, this is a question to anyone other then TreyM (ignore this)
> I was curious if this tutorial applies, at all to the droid x?
> If so, I'd imagine then all one would have to do is incorporate the 2ndinit technique to get it to boot...correct?
> 
> ...


that method is for windows mobile devices i believe


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

IRONMatt said:


> that method is for windows mobile devices i believe


good point hahah, my mistake.
i'm trying to mess around with like 8 million different things right now, can't imagine the other mistakes i've made today xD


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

haha... lets do more random things to get it port over


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey over at XDA I saw that they have an older build of MIUI booting on a milestone with the stock 2.2.1 kernel..maybe that is the route we need to go.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

amadovi43 said:


> haha... lets do more random things to get it port over


lolwut


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

man this would be so epic. lol good luck man! wish i knew more about it i would help you in a heartbeat!


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

dhaliwal925 said:


> Hey over at XDA I saw that they have an older build of MIUI booting on a milestone with the stock 2.2.1 kernel..maybe that is the route we need to go.


love the idea.(is it random??) i assume there going with the 2int thing, right? why wont the devs help ahhh


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

Want miui so badddd


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

also do want MIUI4DX lol


----------



## aramiscrimson (Jul 1, 2011)

I am sure you can get the 2nd init from cvpcs. He has shared it with chevy for the sex build so I would just ask either one.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

aramiscrimson said:


> I am sure you can get the 2nd init from cvpcs. He has shared it with chevy for the* sex build* so I would just ask either one.


 now thats my kind of rom!


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

TreyM already has 2nd-init incorporated; he's just working on getting it to boot.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Continuing development can be found here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1165-Looking-for-MIUI4DX-testers


----------

